# Dish 722K unit. TV2 format or channel chg always changes the Format of TV1



## stemkx (Feb 3, 2010)

Any time someone is watching TV2 and makes a channel change or format change for TV2 , this always changes the format of TV1 viewing. This also happens anytime DVR TIMER recording on TV2 starts. I am constantly having to readjust the format for TV1. DishNetwork has changed out the 722K box but the problem continues for a year now.

Dish says they have never heard of this problem? Has anyone?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

stemkx said:


> ...
> 
> Dish says they have never heard of this problem? Has anyone?


Never seen this problem nor seen it reported before.

You do know how to change the format on each TV, right?


----------



## stemkx (Feb 3, 2010)

YEP. Even The original installer has dropped by and has witnessed it first hand. Dish has no clue. Sometimes when TV2 is changed channels it locks TV1 and you can't even change the format without going into the MENU for System, SETUP and change the HDTV setting (i.e chg from 4x3(1) to 4x3(2) or 16x9).


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

stemkx said:


> ... Sometimes when TV2 is changed channels it locks TV1 and you can't even change the format without going into the MENU for System, SETUP and change the HDTV setting (i.e chg from 4x3(1) to 4x3(2) or 16x9).


Are they going to change the box out? Also, going to the Menu items you described is not the same as using the Format Button...


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Going on an ASSUMPTION that TV1 is connected via HDMI, I'd suggest connecting it via Component cables strictly as a test. Or connect the receiver HDMI to some other TV1 with HDMI inputs.

Not anything I've heard of, but it would be what I'd try next if it were happening to me. The lockup until you change 4:3/16:9 setting sparks my WAG.


----------



## stemkx (Feb 3, 2010)

Done all that Thanks. Dish even changed out box. Installer reconnected the unit. Anytime someone changes a channel with TV2 remote the TV1 format changes which forces you to press the format button on TV1 remote . Or if TV2 started recording the samething happens with TV1 viewing. Originally anytime you went from DUAL mode to SINGLE mode then the format got screwed up and the picture format would stretch vertically. Going back to Dual Mode forced you to RESET the unit. NOW the picture is stretched vertically all the time regardless of format selected. The format selected for TV1 stretches, zooms, partial zoom, gray barsor locked up , or get distorted ( I have actioni video of all this taken with my Video camera) when TV2 channel is changed or starts recording. At the end of my contract with DISH I guess I am going to switch to DIRECT or Cable.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

stemkx said:


> ... At the end of my contract with DISH I guess I am going to switch to DIRECT or Cable.


Good!

What you are describing is not normal. Either box is defective or the installation is improper. If you describe the situation to Dish they will have to correct it.

You're saying that you are going to live with an abnormal condition to the end of your contract? lol 

Just out of curiosity, are you in Dual Mode?


----------



## tgermon (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello, I am having the same problem with 722k in dual mode. Switch channel or change format on tv2 changes format on tv1. Have not called dish yet. Anybody with possible solution?


----------



## tgermon (Mar 7, 2010)

Here a diagram of how my dish was installed. Does this install look like it would cause my problem?


----------



## fryguy503 (Sep 3, 2009)

tgermon said:


> Here a diagram of how my dish was installed. Does this install look like it would cause my problem?
> View attachment 21486


That is the Standard 2 tv 1 rcvr install. No issues there unless there is defective equipment.

Side note: Get HD! or at least use a S-video cable untill you do


----------



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

When my installer delivered my 722k, I did not have my HDTV yet (it was on order and not due to arrive for another week). So the 722k was set up in dual mode with both TV1 and TV2 supporting standard SD televisions. During that week I experienced that same behavior described in the original post.

However, once my HDTV arrived and I connected via HDMI, and switched the 722k HDTV menu to 1080i and 16x9 aspect ratio I have never seen a problem since.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

One thing you should check. Make sure your Primary and Secondary Remote Address are different. Press the MENU button twice to bring up the sysinfo screen, and check there.


----------



## fryguy503 (Sep 3, 2009)

bnborg said:


> One thing you should check. Make sure your Primary and Secondary Remote Address are different. Press the MENU button twice to bring up the sysinfo screen, and check there.


They can be the same address if TV1 is listed IR and not UHF Pro. But yes checking to make sure both are not uhf and same addr is good.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

FWIW, even though it is shown as IR, I can control TV1 with a UHF remote set to that address.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Are you in Single mode or Dual mode? In Single mode both IR and UHF can be used to control TV1.


----------



## tgermon (Mar 7, 2010)

The primary and secondary remote addresses are different. I am in dual mode. Should tv2 be connected straight to the home distribution on the receiver? Mine does not, see diagram in earlier post. Have not planned on getting a hdtv yet. SDWC said once he hooked up with hdmi, his problems were gone. Also, my tv has no s-video hookup.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

ChuckA said:


> Are you in Single mode or Dual mode? In Single mode both IR and UHF can be used to control TV1.


No, I am in Dual mode.


----------

